# optigami reflector



## degarb (Mar 11, 2014)

I ran across this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDjc6cEKqow but optigami looks like a defunct company.

Any other really good sources for reflectors? I am not quite satisfied with selection of dx kai or fasttech. Moreover, they all lack good specs.


----------



## nc_hooper (Mar 13, 2014)

I have purchased several reflectors from 'Phoonix Reflectors'. They seem to be high quality. The support (owner) answered all my questions. The company has advertised on CPF. They have many standard sizes, but getting them to fit in your light may be a challenge (not specifically made for various flashlight models).


----------



## nc_hooper (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry, I meant 'Phoenix Reflectors' (google to find their website). And yes, they still are advertising on CPF, and if you search the forums you will find additional information.


----------



## degarb (Mar 15, 2014)

nc_hooper said:


> I have purchased several reflectors from 'Phoonix Reflectors'. They seem to be high quality. The support (owner) answered all my questions. The company has advertised on CPF. They have many standard sizes, but getting them to fit in your light may be a challenge (not specifically made for various flashlight models).




Phoonix is more memorable. Thanks, I will inquire. But it will take me time to figure out what to write before I bother them. 

What did you pay?

I wonder really how much lumen loss off a smo, anyway.

I did a casual test the other night, with a perfectly-diffused lux ratio, in intl-outdoor single 18650 xp-g2 r5. The stock 20mm orange peel, against a narrow 20 mm (ledsupply): the TIR got roughly %26 percent drop in lumen output (against op), with %37 greater throw. (I still don't like its 1 watt throw though.) If all TIR's loose %40, this would mean the Orange Peel reflector is loosing %14. However, a shorter TIR should loose less of the side emissions than a taller one-just like a long focus aspheric. 

I haven't really been able to google good recent numbers on reflector loss. But I am guessing a good aluminum polished reflector doesn't loose much more than %2, a poorly made plastic smo could loose light by allowing it to pass through (won't guess the number), and a orange peel will lose between %10 and %17 (guessing). ... I don't see the point of building a 300 lumen light and loosing over 100 of those lumens to lens+wiring+driver+reflector+poor heat sink+gen 1 led droop; it adds up.

And what is this "LOSS-LESS" Orange Peel Reflector that Fenix (not Phooix) has in their lights? Not that I like OP, anyway, since OP produces erratic lux in the hotspot, unlike the even %12 lux pool in many of my xml smo lights (which covers %80 of the eye cone vision, while offering a nice near 90 degree of several hundred candela, halo, to cover %80 of the eye rod vision, minus the extreme periphery.).


----------



## RetroTechie (Mar 16, 2014)

degarb said:


> I haven't really been able to google good recent numbers on reflector loss. But I am guessing a good aluminum polished reflector doesn't loose much more than %2, a poorly made plastic smo could loose light by allowing it to pass through (won't guess the number), and a orange peel will lose between %10 and %17 (guessing).


With the same reflector material, I wouldn't expect much difference in OTF lumens between smooth and orange peel (other than a change in beam profile). If anyone thinks otherwise, please explain to me where that light get absorbed... And while polished aluminium might be better, over time its surface _could_ degrade worse than a well produced plastic one. And there's the lens / coatings that come into play as well. In other words: measure, and don't judge books by their cover.

In either case I'd expect a TIR optic to struggle to keep up with a decent reflector.


----------



## degarb (Mar 17, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> In either case I'd expect a TIR optic to struggle to keep up with a decent reflector.



Well, what would give me more lux in an even 30 degree circle of light: TIR or aspheric? What about weight too?

BTW, I grabbed three ledsupply carlco TIRs: 20 mm narrow, a 8x45 degree 20 mm, 26 mm narrow. The wide TIR seems to me to perform much like a diffuser (cutting out light and not much lux gain over bare). The 20 mm narrow, is hardly narrow; it has about only a %37 higher lux over orange peel with xpg2 and %24 to %27 lumen drop (To me, not worth the lumen drop.). The 26 mm narrow has so far eluded any usefulness: nothing throwy yet, nothing without loss: I have tried with xpg, xpg2, and xml (against a 26 smo). Their holders actually degrade throw and beam quality in my book too. I have seen TIRs as low as 40 cents each, online.

I have yet to play with aspherics, other than stock store lights I own. I don't think glass would work, because of weight.


----------



## degarb (Mar 27, 2014)

Are there any non translucent plastic reflectors. The Fasttech one I got is shockingly tranlucent. Hold it upsidedown over emitter, finger over whole: see through it like it was clear.

Pheonix reflectors only do nickel electroformed reflectors. I wonder how heavy. I am not interested in heavy reflectors. Also, I am guessing they only sell in bulk; but time will tell--seems hard to get answers and product price/availability from them, so far.


----------

